# Self Publishing Roundtable Podcast MEGA THREAD--this week Rachel Aaron



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

This Thursday, September 18th at 9 pm Eastern Time, the Round Table will be welcoming fantasy author Rachel Aaron.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, September 11th at 9 pm Eastern Time, the Round Table will be welcoming western romance bestseller Cora Seton.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, September 4th at 9 pm Eastern Time, the Round Table will be welcoming horror author and director of Kobo Writing Life Mark Leslie
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, August 21st at 9 pm Eastern Time, the Round table will be welcoming bestselling new adult romance author Annie Jocoby.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, August 14th at 9 pm Eastern time, the Roundtable will be welcoming bestselling romantic suspense author Sharon Hamilton to the show.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, August 7th at 9 pm Eastern time, the Roundtable will be having horror author Scott Nicholson on the show.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, July 24th at 9 pm Eastern time, the Roundtable will be having author Suzan Butler on

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, July 17th at 9 pm Eastern time, the Roundtable will be having author and co-creator of Booksends Jason Letts on.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, July 10th at 9 pm Eastern time, the Roundtable will be having bestselling paranormal author and kboarder Deanna Chase on.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, July 3rd at 9 pm Eastern time, the Roundtable will be having their SPRT Birthday Bash.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, June 26th at 9pm Eastern time, the Roundtable will be welcoming bestselling romance author Mimi Strong.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday, June 19th at pm Eastern time the Roundtable will be welcoming bestselling science fiction author Nicholas Smith.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This Thursday June 12th at 9pm Eastern time the Roundtable will be welcoming bestselling romance author and kboarder Zoe York to talk about multi author boxed sets, romance writing, and other promotional strategies.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
June 5th -- Hey there, just wanted to let you know that this Thursday June 5th, the Self Publishing Roundtable podcast is welcome bestselling science fiction author Matthew Mather at 9pm Eastern/6pm Pacific. 
Matthew's book "Cyberstorm" is currently being adapted into a feature film by 20th Century Fox. 
The podcast will be broadcast live here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt/

He has a unique approach to self publishing as shown here: http://matthewmather.com/shakespeare-system-for-helping-new-authors-figure-out-self-publishing/
Matthew's books can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/Matthew-Mather/e/B006QY78Z4/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1401847235&sr=8-1

If you have any questions for Matthew, feel free to post them here, or even better on the comments page of the actual broadcast. Thanks.


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

The show post is live up here - http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt049/

If you have questions for Matthew, please go ahead and leave them in the comments or tweet them at @SPRoundtable. Or you can join us live in the chat from 9PM EST on Thursday night. We always get to everyone's questions.

Looking forward to the show!


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

Can you ask Matthew how involved he is in the feature film adaptation?


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the Self Publishing Roundtable show! Definitely one of the top writing shows out there.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone with questions before the show goes live tonight at 9pm eastern?  Also, please feel free to join in.


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

I just read Matthew's Shakespeare system for self publishing article, great stuff!  I'll do my best to catch the podcast.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

The show is about to start.  Feel free to come on over and leave some comments.


----------



## Harry Manners (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah, missed it again! Sucks to be in the UK.
I'll catch up with the show later, to be sure. Love every episode .
Hopefully I can catch the next episode live, when my exams are finally over for the year!


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrington Flynn said:


> Can you ask Matthew how involved he is in the feature film adaptation?


We did ask him. The answer is - not much. He has almost zero input and other than knowing who is working on the screenplay, doesn't have much other info, or even if it will become a movie.

The show is definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Erica Conroy (Dec 22, 2011)

It says 7PM EST / 6PM PST on the site.  Am confused


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

Erica Conroy said:


> It says 7PM EST / 6PM PST on the site. Am confused


 Whoops! My bad.  It should be 9 pm EST and 6PM PST. Those pesky sevens and nines look the same when you're sleep writing.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone that the Roundtable will be interviewing Nicholas Smith this evening-- Thursday June 19th at 6 pm PST/ 9 PM EST.

Also, we recently brought Kevin Michael on as a Co-Host on and he's been going gangbusters on lining interviews up for the Self-Publishing Blog. He just posted an excellent interview with best selling, multi-genre author Sibel Hodge. http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/blog/

These interviews will be an ongoing thing, so keep checking back.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Just watched this show on You Tube. Can I say that it was a great show, but I found it very sad in a lot of ways? I am sure Nicholas Smith loves his new life as a full time writer, but I feel he has lost SO much in his choices to sell his work to Simon and Schuster. We all make our own choices, but I wouldn't have made his. I MIGHT well chase a contract for a new book I might have written, but there is no way in HELL I would give up control of my old books already doing well in lists and stores.

SS took them down, lost all headway, lost all visibility, lost also boughts, raised the prices, (they have yet to recover rankings and visibility and probably won't) and when asked in the interview about indie publishing something in the future, Nicholas said something like SS might LET him write something else and MAYBE MIGHT let him indie publish it! That right there should be a warning to all.

When I hear any writer say that his publisher can do so much more for him marketing wise that he can do himself, I worry. Experience from other traditionally published authors revealed on these boards by them seems to contradict that statement in that they are left pretty much to DIY the marketing. Hybrid deals for paperbacks are pretty much a pipedream now. Ask Hugh if he thinks he would either A, get one now anyway, and B, even take it if offered. Last I heard he was gagging to get his paper rights back so that he could do the job of publishing it right this time!

Nicholas Sansbury has some great books, but I think he could have made a big splash with them himself. He doesn't NEED SS, though I think that perhaps he feels in his heart that he does?? I don't know. I do know he could make a great living with those books without SS.

I hope this isn't sounding too preachy or negative. I was listening to the podcast and I was feeling very upbeat when he described how he marketed the books himself using the usual things we all know and love, but then the tone of the interview changed. The poor man is now reduced to doing a bit of social media that SS kindly LEFT for him to do, when we as indies all know the real power is in control of pricing, covers, blurbs, and the ability to promo and run specials whenever you want, not in a tweet or Facebook post here and there.


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

Mimi is one of the most interesting and engaging people I've met in the indie world. The way she has moved genres and built a highly successful business should be interesting for everyone. really looking forward to hearing what she has to say on the show.


----------



## hedonist6 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm so looking forward to tomorrow's interview, I think it'll be very valuable for my own work. 
SPRT is right up there among my favourite podcasts, the only thing keeping it off top spot is the ungodly hour at which it's on (am in the UK), meaning I basically have no way of ever making it into one of those awesome sounding afterparties.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

hedonist6 said:


> I'm so looking forward to tomorrow's interview, I think it'll be very valuable for my own work.
> SPRT is right up there among my favourite podcasts, the only thing keeping it off top spot is the ungodly hour at which it's on (am in the UK), meaning I basically have no way of ever making it into one of those awesome sounding afterparties.


Ah yeah, 9 PM EST is in the wee hours of the morning for you, isn't it.  It's difficult to find a time that works for everyone. We're lucky that Carl has Friday's off, otherwise he'd be starting his work day when we go live.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't wait to watch the replay of Mimi -- she's a brilliant lady!


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

Mimi was entertaining and full of information as always. Other than the tech problems I think it was a really good show with a smart lady with a good head for business. Audio version will be up in about a day on iTunes for those who don't want the video.


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

Come join us for the birthday bash and prizes!


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

SPRT is about ready to go live. It should be a good one. We have paranormal romance author Suzan Butler. The show airs live in five minutes.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

This week on the roundtable, we welcome NY Times bestseller Roxie Rivera: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-057-new-york-times-and-usa-today-bestselling-romance-author-roxie-rivera/

Come join us in 30 minutes (9pm eastern time) and ask any questions you have in the comments section. 
See you there!


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking forward to chatting with Scott!


----------



## Inglath Cooper (Mar 30, 2013)

Just wanted to say how much I enjoy listening to the Self Publishing Roundtable Podcast! Makes my daily bike ride go by really fast! Thank you for all the extremely helpful info!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just listened to the live Scott Nicholson podcast. Was fun. Thanks for doing the show.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

This week, Thursday August 14th (6 pm PST/9 pm EST) the Self-Publishing Roundtable welcomes Sharon Hamilton and actor/voice actor J.D. Hart.

We'll be covering a little of everything, from ebook marketing, to working with an audio book narrator. This episode is sure to be packed full of interesting information, so don't miss it. http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt059/


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking forward to chatting with Annie Jocoby this week. Her story here really caught my imagination on fire. I think it's a testament to indie publishing how people continue to break out and find different ways to succeed in multiple genres.

I hope the kboarders come along and have a listen. I can't wait to see what Annie can share with us all.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

Inglath Cooper said:


> Just wanted to say how much I enjoy listening to the Self Publishing Roundtable Podcast! Makes my daily bike ride go by really fast! Thank you for all the extremely helpful info!


I learn something new with every show too, which makes doing the podcast both fun and interesting. 



LisaGraceBooks said:


> Just listened to the live Scott Nicholson podcast. Was fun. Thanks for doing the show.


You're very welcome, I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## jlward (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to say that I am really looking forward to talking to Annie Jocoby tonight. The post she made here on KBoards was very inspiring. I think this is going to be a great show.


----------



## Writer Wade (Aug 21, 2014)

Annie has a wealth of information and has a nice balance of difficulty to success. I hope you can join us tonight.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

This week the Self-Publishing Roundtable has a special treat for everyone! 
If you're looking to build some traction on Kobo, you won't want to miss this show. 
We'll be chatting with horror writer and Kobo spokesman, Mark Leslie. 
Did you know Mark wrote horror?? I didn't. 

The show will air live Thursday, Sept 4th at 9:00 pm EST/6 pm PST here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-062-horror-writing-and-selling-more-books-on-kobo-with-mark-leslie/

If you have any questions for Mark leave them in the comments, and if the question hasn't already been covered previously, we'll ask him the question for you at the end of the show.

If you're interested in joining the hosts and assorted guests for the show's after party, you'll want to leave your email address or Google profile in the comments as well so we can extend an invitation to you. The after party starts immediately after the live show ends, and usually fills up fast, so respond quickly if you want in.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

I don't know if it is just a glitch on my end, but your site seems to be down at the moment. And have you stopped uploading episodes to iTunes? 60 is the last one listed on there.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

For anyone looking to boost their productivity, tonight's show is a must watch.  We'll be interviewing fantasy author Rachel Aaron. Rachel is also the author of the non-fiction title* Going from 2K to 10K* a day, and has the honor of being one of our most requested interviewees.

As always the show will start at 6PM PST/9PM EST with iTunes downloads being available sometime later tonight. The show will be recorded for those who can't watch it live. You can find us at http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt064/


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just finished her new book_ Nice Dragons Finish Last. _ It was really, really good.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Another good show. #70 was Mimi Strong and Denise Grover Swank . 15000 mail subscribers!! I am feeling anxious now.. haha. Comparing sizes... 1333 for me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJesVVzVu0c&list=UU7BxP1TX3wmQKRIAyhBoZ5g


----------



## Nikki Pink (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you guys fix your podcast feed? I listen using the pocket casts app on Android, and there haven't been any new episodes listed since the start of the new format a month or so ago. 

I've seen from your website you have new episodes... but they're not shoeing up on my feed =(


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nikki Pink said:


> Can you guys fix your podcast feed? I listen using the pocket casts app on Android, and there haven't been any new episodes listed since the start of the new format a month or so ago.
> 
> I've seen from your website you have new episodes... but they're not shoeing up on my feed =(


Seconded. I subscribe through iTunes and listen in my car. The most-recent episode that shows up for me is the one announcing the new format.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I guess Round Table is done? I haven't seen a new one in a while now.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

They had some technical glitches in November. Adam emailed me, inviting me on for last night's show, but I had a prior commitment. He's working on getting me on in the near future. They should be back up and running this week.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> They had some technical glitches in November. Adam emailed me, inviting me on for last night's show, but I had a prior commitment. He's working on getting me on in the near future. They should be back up and running this week.


Excellent. That's a relief because I would miss my pod cast fix. While you're on Wayne, did you notice how well your promo results matched the results of the algo study?


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Excellent. That's a relief because I would miss my pod cast fix. While you're on Wayne, did you notice how well your promo results matched the results of the algo study?


Yeah, I did. Especially, with the KU borrows. They're way up for Fallen Out, so I'm hoping I'm not losing much ground in paid rankings, while it's not visible there.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

They're back!


----------



## JR. (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh, a vodcast. Is there an audio option?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

JR. said:


> Oh, a vodcast. Is there an audio option?


It's in iTunes as well.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> It's in iTunes as well.


Not for me. Still shows the most recent episode in the feed as October 1st.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Perry Constantine said:


> Not for me. Still shows the most recent episode in the feed as October 1st.


Sorry, I meant the podcast is in iTunes. They mentioned they're updating the feed in one of the new podcasts. I don't know when they will appear.


----------

